# Tax time for 2012, software or online?



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I have been using Turbo Tax online for a few years now. 
I am about to do the same.
Anyone have a better idea?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I've used TurboTax software (not online) for more than 8 years now.

Very satisfied, and welcome the data being locally secure as opposed to online somewhere else. It comes down to preference.

I have tried 2 other tax packages, but they seem far less intuitive and also lacked the powerful help that comes with TurboTax IMHO.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I do it on-line. Different sites based on the IRS free-file recommendations. Don't why they change guidelines every year, but I can usually find one that free-files both the Fed and State.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I've used TurboTax software (not online) for more than 8 years now.
> 
> Very satisfied, and welcome the data being locally secure as opposed to online somewhere else. It comes down to preference.
> 
> I have tried 2 other tax packages, but they seem far less intuitive and also lacked the powerful help that comes with TurboTax IMHO.


I guess I always assumed the data was stored on my computer even with the online version.
I had not even considered the security aspect of it.
Might be time to buy the software again.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

armophob said:


> I guess I always assumed the data was stored on my computer even with the online version.
> I had not even considered the security aspect of it.
> Might be time to buy the software again.


I really don't want to derail this thread...so I'll just quickly say that based on working in the financial services technology business for a long time...any feeling of security about storing financial information online somewhere should be based on one's comfort level with who stores it and how. Most folks don't even ask their vendor about those things. But even the feds are now questioning and researching risks tied to cloud computing...so nothing's absolute when it comes to online data storage security. Sorry for that brief distraction.

As a product...there are actually several good Tax programs out there, and they all seem to get a bit better each year in terms of usability. Given the choice, I'll stick with TurboTax.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I use the Turbo Tax Disc. I want to be able to reload and look at past years files if I need to or want to for any reason.
I like that it pulls in last year's information and fills it in on the new form.
Especially like that it pulls in my stock trades and enters all of those. That used to take quite awhile to do that when I trade a lot.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

TurboTax here for many years. No wonder so many accountants are out of work.

I think a major crisis about to happen is because we have so much or our banking / financial information available to third world countries.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Especially like that it pulls in my stock trades and enters all of those. That used to take quite awhile to do that when I trade a lot.


And that is one reason why I started the thread. The stock trade info has been sketchy at best with TurboTax. A few years I just had to do it on a legal pad to get it right. But I assumed all of the tax companies were using that same resource that was overloaded. The name slips my mind.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You might want to read this article: *Computer World: Do you know where your data is?*.

The author wanted to amend his 2009 taxes (in 2011). The data file was no longer available online, so he had to do it 'the long way.' He could have saved the data file to his computer, but he didn't know it at the time. Just another thing to consider.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

TurboTax Deluxe or Premier for many years. Works perfectly.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

armophob said:


> And that is one reason why I started the thread. The stock trade info has been sketchy at best with TurboTax. A few years I just had to do it on a legal pad to get it right. But I assumed all of the tax companies were using that same resource that was overloaded. The name slips my mind.


The accuracy and availability of the stock buys and sells should be whatever your broker is providing for the program to import.

I use Scottrade and they just started doing it in the last few years. Before that it was all by hand. For that and taxes reasons I did most of my trading in the IRA and bought stocks with a longer termed outlook for the taxable account.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

ive used taxact online for several years with no problems. other members of my family have used turbo tax software for years with no complaints.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

TurboTax disk for many years it has always worked very well.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

TT online.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

I been using turbo tax for 12 years, I actually got the 2012 copy on nov 18 the first day it was available. There is always a 10 discount on day 1.

I tell you what is nice my w-2 is ready to. The only thing im waiting for is the bank and other stuff, but I'm ready to file. But I always file 2nd week in February.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Have been using TaxCut (which is now known as "H&R Block At Home™ Tax Software"---what marketing genius made that decision?) pretty much since it's been available.

There's always a pretty significant price discount available at some point before April 15, of which I generally try to avail myself. In fact, today, Amazon has the downloadable deluxe version available for $17.00, so I already have my copy.

I did a side-by-side comparison of TaxCut and TurboTax a couple of years ago and found them to be functionally quite similar, but decided to continue to use TaxCut due to the lower annual cost for TaxCut, I mean, H&R Block At Home™ Tax Software.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

zkc16 said:


> I did a side-by-side comparison of TaxCut and TurboTax a couple of years ago and found them to be functionally quite similar


When you did this, did you have stocks and wash rules in play?


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

armophob said:


> When you did this, did you have stocks and wash rules in play?


I've been at least partially invested for a long, long, long (did I mention long?) time. I seek opportunities, some short-term, some long.

As to the software, I found neither to be definitively superior to the other, but both to be fairly capable, and, thus, stuck with the familiar. Neither will save you from all of the manual work/calculations required, especially as your portfolio becomes increasingly complex, but both are fairly well refined at this point.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

If you are doing more than 1 tax return Tax Cut offers 5 free e-files compared to 1 for Turbo Tax. I switched for this reason. I think Turbo Tax interface is a little better but I was happy to save money


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Used Turbo Tax for years until 2003 when this happened, swith to H&R block at that time and never looked back

http://news.cnet.com/2100-1017-979357.html


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I use TT Online ... the "product activation" problem doesn't affect me and it is nice being able to get the previous years from "the cloud" regardless of what PC I am using this year.

Up until last year I did federal only filing with the state (Indiana) offering free filing via forms on the state website. Last year the state stopped offering free filing but gave out discounts to several products (including TT) so I did TT state and federal. I have not decided what I am doing this year.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This might have been one of those questions that warranted a poll... :shrug:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

wingrider - what's wrong with activation? Keeps people from giving the disk to their friends and protects their copyright.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> wingrider - what's wrong with activation? Keeps people from giving the disk to their friends and protects their copyright.


For sure - that's exactly why they do it.

There are also varations sold with/without state returns and/or with/without e-file. In the case of TurboTax..they also have levels that reflect depth of certain topics, such as investments, etc. All include extensive help.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

We have been using taxact.com for 5 years or so. Works great.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> wingrider - what's wrong with activation? Keeps people from giving the disk to their friends and protects their copyright.


Had to reprint a tax return from a previous year for tution assistance, between the time the return was filed and the time it need to be printed the computer that it was originally installed on melted down and I built a completely new box, took me aboout 2 and half weeks to get the program put back on and re-authorized - never again, they never admitted that it was hashed on the current equipment that it was installed on.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"wingrider01" said:


> Had to reprint a tax return from a previous year for tution assistance, between the time the return was filed and the time it need to be printed the computer that it was originally installed on melted down and I built a completely new box, took me aboout 2 and half weeks to get the program put back on and re-authorized - never again, they never admitted that it was hashed on the current equipment that it was installed on.


....seriously? You can get AND use an official transcript of your return from the IRS for that purpose.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wingrider01 said:


> Had to reprint a tax return from a previous year for tution assistance, between the time the return was filed and the time it need to be printed the computer that it was originally installed on melted down and I built a completely new box, took me aboout 2 and half weeks to get the program put back on and re-authorized - never again, they never admitted that it was hashed on the current equipment that it was installed on.


I always print one for the IRS, one for me to file and one using PDF Creator and have that file backed up on a Flash Drive.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

I've used Tax Act now for as long as I can remember. Save all my forms in a flash drive,my pc (back up data plan) and hard copies. $10 bucks a year, remembers my data, and never a problem. Sounds like everyone has good choices per their comfort level. I know a few who refuse to do either, still do paper filing. I yearn for a Flat or Fair tax in this country, but understand politicians couldn't rule us without the power of taxation.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Garyunc said:


> If you are doing more than 1 tax return Tax Cut offers 5 free e-files compared to 1 for Turbo Tax. I switched for this reason. I think Turbo Tax interface is a little better but I was happy to save money


Turbo Tax now offers 5 free e-files, even the basic version. I bought the deluxe version last year but didn't need the extra features so I went back to the basic version this year.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Turbo Tax now offers 5 free e-files, even the basic version. I bought the deluxe version last year but didn't need the extra features so I went back to the basic version this year.


Thanks for the tip but you would think they would adversite that fact on their products page 
http://turbotax.intuit.com/personal-taxes/


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Garyunc said:


> Thanks for the tip but you would think they would adversite that fact on their products page
> http://turbotax.intuit.com/personal-taxes/


The Disc version in the store shows 5 E files.
http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/894427/TurboTax-Basic-2012-For-PCMac-Traditional/

Helps you get every dollar you deserve from your taxes
Asks plain-English questions that are easy to understand and answer
Expert one-on-one answers to your unique questions throughout the year
Double-checks your return for deductions and credits
*Includes 5 Free Federal E-Files*


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I use tax act too.. but since I have no deductions anymore I could just hand do them on EZ form..


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> I always print one for the IRS, one for me to file and one using PDF Creator and have that file backed up on a Flash Drive.


Had the original files, a user should be able to regenerate ANY report or output as long as I have the original files, the file was backed up on a flash drive, a burned cd with a copy in one of my fireproof gun safes and another in the safe deposit box. there is no excuse for what occurred othe then the desire for a company to make it as difficult as possible to recover information, beside the jury was still out on the spyware portion of the accusations


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"wingrider01" said:


> Had the original files, a user should be able to regenerate ANY report or output as long as I have the original files, the file was backed up on a flash drive, a burned cd with a copy in one of my fireproof gun safes and another in the safe deposit box. there is no excuse for what occurred othe then the desire for a company to make it as difficult as possible to recover information, beside the jury was still out on the spyware portion of the accusations


You had no need for the software if you had the files. Your story doesn't make any sense.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I've never used anything but TaxAct. There is a free version, but the premium version costs less than $20 and includes one free e-file for both state and federal. It will also import data from last year, and flag anything that deviates substantially from it on this year's return, and offer tips on how to reduce your tax burden next year. 

It will generate a PDF of your return for you, in addition to backing up the program-specific files (which is probably the issue wingrider ran into). I also store a copy of my return on a flash drive, and email it to myself to file in a webmail account in the cloud.

If you order it for download, they will have a record of your purchase, and should your machine ever melt down, or be replaced, you can just log in to your account and re-download an earlier year's program files to recreate the return.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been using TT for many years. They charge extra for efiling a state return, so I print out the state return and mail it in. State refund is delayed a couple weeks, but it's always a small refund anyway.

Amazon download seems to be cheapest approach, although I haven't checked Costco yet.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> You had no need for the software if you had the files. Your story doesn't make any sense.


Hmm, kind of hard to read the files and generate a tax return without the program now isn't it? I had the original input files that I created as I inpput the data to generate the tax return, not any output


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"wingrider01" said:


> Hmm, kind of hard to read the files and generate a tax return without the program now isn't it? I had the original input files that I created as I inpput the data to generate the tax return, not any output


That you didn't use the option of generating a PDF is your own fault. Not to mention, as I said earlier, the IRS will send you a transcript of your return free of charge that includes all the information you needed. You chose the most difficult path for some reason.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> That you didn't use the option of generating a PDF is your own fault. Not to mention, as I said earlier, the IRS will send you a transcript of your return free of charge that includes all the information you needed. You chose the most difficult path for some reason.


Why should I, I have the files backed up I should be able to reload the program without going through any blasted rigamarole and grovel to the developer of the software just becaiuse they want security on their SDT application. Sorry your second suggestion of calling the IRS to get a transcript was not within the time frame I had to produce the documentation required.

Bottom line - I should be able to reload *ANY application *on my machine without having to jump through hoops and grovel to the vendor to get it activated again - just how blasted hard is this concept to understand.

The tax application I switched to allows me to do just that, if I don;t have the install disc for that year a quick call or email to their customer service department gets me a link to a download site that allows me to bring down the application for ANY YEAR that I used it to file tax returns. Short, fast, no stupidity on the companies part.

No I chose that path that *should have been* the simplest and easiest - just reinstall the application and print it again, but Quicken in their inffinite paranoid world made that the hardest path to follow. Why is this o hard to understand for you?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Beginning in early 2012, with TurboTax 2011 tax year version, I can't use the software version at all unless I do it in a Windows XP virtual environment on my Windows 7 PC. This is all due to TurboTax's f-----g .NET Framework 4.0 issue. My .NET Framework files are all up to date, but every damn time I tried to install last year's TurboTax, and now trying to install THIS year's TurboTax, I get the same error message regarding .NET Framework 4.0, and NOTHING the Intuit people have suggested works. Hell, even their troubleshooting tips for Windows 7 PCs isn't correct. Their instructions don't match the configuration of Windows 7 systems.

Idiots.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Works fine in my Windows 7 PC with .NET 4.5.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't care. It *DOESN'T* work AT ALL in my Windows 7 PC with .NET 4.5.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It smacks of not being a .NET problem but something else on your system that is screwing things up - otherwise EVERYONE's Win 7 PC would be affected.

This is one of Windows' big problems - so many things being installed and not COMPLETEL uninstalled over the years leaves a messy registry behind. And I say that having been a Windows developer for many years.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, a search through the TurboTax forums indicates that there are others who also are suffering this problem.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

No doubt about that. The problem is trying to figure out what combination of hardware, software and revisions produce this problem. Given the nature of the Windows beast and Windows software, that's a *tall* order. Never mind the fact that you're having to coordinate a research effort amongst {dozens|hundreds} of individuals out of possibly millions of customers for whom it worked and THAT effort has to be in support of a $50-$80 product that has no "service contract".

I don't envy your position.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I've been using TurboTax on PCs for more than 10 years without a single issue.

Basic diagnostics 101 makes one look at what is unique on a PC that would prohibit mainstream software from working. 

The top 2 causes - failure to keep basic OS current and virus/firewall obstruction.

Those may/may not apply, but are often the cause.

If software works on many millions of PCs but has issues on a fraction...then owners should examine what is "nonstandard" on their setup.

I'm aware of at least 2 people who still have AOL on their PCs...which has been proven to trash PCs...so each environment warrants closer inspection before pointing fingers at mainstream software.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> I've been using TT for many years. They charge extra for efiling a state return, so I print out the state return and mail it in. State refund is delayed a couple weeks, but it's always a small refund anyway.
> 
> Amazon download seems to be cheapest approach, although I haven't checked Costco yet.


I just did my taxes today using TT and I saw that there was a $20 fee for E-filing state taxes. You can pay this fee by having it deducted from your return, however there is a $30 fee for doing that. It's the first time that I have ever seen a fee being assessed in order to pay a fee.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jerry downing said:


> I just did my taxes today using TT and I saw that there was a $20 fee for E-filing state taxes. You can pay this fee by having it deducted from your return, however there is a $30 fee for doing that. It's the first time that I have ever seen a fee being assessed in order to pay a fee.


That is a new one ... so $50 for e-filing? None of that charge if you decided to print and mail it in?

As far as my taxes: Up until last year Indiana allowed free state filing online. Last year as a transition they gave out coupon codes for TurboTax and other websites. This year no extra discount (that I could find).

So this year I got to the end of my taxes online on TT and they wanted to charge me ~$15 for federal and ~$28 for state. I considered using someone else for the state portion, so I went to another website ... filled out all of their info ... ended up with the SAME results as TurboTax and paid $15.60 including e-filing. ~$15 is better than ~$43.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Why did TT even charge you to e-file for federal return? I filed mine for free.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Why did TT even charge you to e-file for federal return? I filed mine for free.


TT only allows 1040EZ free I think, and if you want to import any of your previous years stuff, they wont allow it on the free version. Make you reenter all last years data over again. I did it like you, just kept refusing the "upgrade" offers, and kept clicking on the free version. Must have asked me like 10 times. Was really annoying, but I got my return back Fed 2nd.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. Itemizing due to mortgage deductions and other items that make it worthwhile to get away from the "EZ" and "A" forms.

For TurboTax the rules are:
Free federal and state online tax preparation and e-filing with TurboTax Freedom EditionSM if in tax year 2012 you meet one of the following:
* Qualify for the Earned income Tax Credit (EITC), or
* Earned $31,000 or less adjusted gross income (AGI), or
* Served Active Duty Military (including Reservists and National Guard) with a military W2 and AGI of $57,000 or less.

There are other tax sites that allow more income and still let you file free.

*OnLine Taxes*
Visit Online Taxes to file federal and Indiana tax returns for free if: Your adjusted gross income (AGI) is between $12,050 and $57,000 regardless of age.

*HR Block*
Free federal and state return if your adjusted gross income (AGI) is $57,000 or less and you are age 52 or younger.

*TaxHawk*
TaxHawk® allows you to e-file your Indiana State and Federal taxes for free if you meet the following requirements: Adjusted gross incomes of $57,000 (or less) and Age betweed 23 and 65 (on December 31, 2012)

*TaxAct*
Free federal and state e-filing if your adjusted gross income (AGI) is $51,000 or less and you are age 18 through 57 years old.

*1040NOW*
Free federal and IN tax preparation and e-file if your AGI is $32,000 or less and you live in Indiana.

*TaxSlayer*
Taxpayers are eligible for free filing if they meet the following requirements: their Federal AGI is less than $30,000.

Source: http://www.in.gov/dor/4741.htm

Check your own state to find offers in your own area.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Davenlr said:


> TT only allows 1040EZ free I think, and if you want to import any of your previous years stuff, they wont allow it on the free version. Make you reenter all last years data over again. I did it like you, just kept refusing the "upgrade" offers, and kept clicking on the free version. Must have asked me like 10 times. Was really annoying, but I got my return back Fed 2nd.


I didn't use the EZ form and my efile was still free.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I didn't use the EZ form and my efile was still free.


The online version does not file it until you pay the $49.99. You cannot get to the filing stage without paying. You paid what you paid up front for the software.
It is not a filing fee. It is a usage fee.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've used TT for years and have yet to pay for the software (and no, I don't steal it) or for filing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So all your complaints in this thread were about a software you were using for free?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I've used TT for years and have yet to pay for the software (and no, I don't steal it) or for filing.


It would be a terrible business model on their part to give it to all of us for free, so please don't spread the word on the secret.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

James Long said:


> So all your complaints in this thread were about a software you were using for free?


No complaints. Observations.



armophob said:


> It would be a terrible business model on their part to give to all of us for free, so please don't spread the word on the secret.


I never do. 

On a related note--my refund just hit my bank account about an hour ago. Filed Sunday night, February 3rd; refund received Feb. 13th. Not bad.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

James Long said:


> *HR Block*
> Free federal and state return if your adjusted gross income (AGI) is $57,000 or less and you are age 52 or younger.
> 
> .


Just e-filed with H&R block installed software, I have not seen 52 in a decade and my AGI is higher then 57,000 - no charge


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Paid Accountant saves me thousands.
I never understand what they do, even when I see the forms sent to me to be signed, but their savings greatly outweigh their nominal fee.


----------

